

Web 2.0 Expo (held in NewYork sep16-19, video) - noor420
http://www.web2expo.blip.tv/#1283514

======
noor420
This includes the Tim O'Reilly Keynote that we all discussed about earlier:

"Tim O'Reilly: Stop throwing sheep, do something worthy "
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=308555>

the video is named: "Web 2.0 Expo NY: Tim O'Reilly (O'Reilly Media, Inc.),
Enterprise Radar"

Enjoy.

